#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Stijgerpijp Als truss ?

## Smint

Hallo,

ik las in een ander topic iets over stijgerpijp als truss maar ik had nog wat extra vragen. 

*Ik was benieuwd hoe je dat kan koppelen en of dat duur is ?(want ik wil graag 4 meter maar dat kan ik niet in een stuk vervoeren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).
* Of ik allaminium of metalen buis moet halen. 
*of het uberhaupt wel slim is om het te gebruiken  :Stick Out Tongue:  .
* Hoe ik het op mijn statieven moet aandbrengen gewoon met een adapter ?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Kevin_DM

Stijgerpijpen als truss gebruiken, en halverwege nog koppelen.... Afblijven dan toch maar !
stijgerpijp lijkt me goed om op relatief korte afstanden (max 5 a 6m, en bij zulke afstanden de stalen versies, 3 mm wanddikte gebruiken) op te spannen tussen een bestaande trussconstructie (of een andere vaste bevestigingsplaats), en hieraan lichtgewichten te hangen (een aantel LED-tubes of dergelijke), en dus niet om tussen 2 statieven hier een volledige drive-in te gaan ophangen.

----------


## Smint

> Stijgerpijpen als truss gebruiken, en halverwege nog koppelen.... Afblijven dan toch maar !
> stijgerpijp lijkt me goed om op relatief korte afstanden (max 5 a 6m, en bij zulke afstanden de stalen versies, 3 mm wanddikte gebruiken) op te spannen tussen een bestaande trussconstructie (of een andere vaste bevestigingsplaats), en hieraan lichtgewichten te hangen (een aantel LED-tubes of dergelijke), en dus niet om tussen 2 statieven hier een volledige drive-in te gaan ophangen.



Ik heb wat bedacht en ben benieuwd wat jullie ervan vinden.

2 stijgerpijpen van 4 meter 2 statieven met max 60 kilo. De twee pijpen via adapter bevestigen aan statief, en dan volhangen maar  :Confused:  of toch maar niet ?? ik ben er vanplan om 45 kilo aan te gaan hangen is dat veilig ??

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Steigerpijp kan heel wat hebben iig een kilo of 25 als het een lengte is van 4 meter uit een stuk.
Maar het koppelen van 2 delen mag naar mijn weten enkel maar verticaal.
En om dan er nog eens meer aan te gaan hangen dan wat je zal doen bij steigerpijp uit één deel.
Ik denk dat dit niet echt werkt. 
Hoe je het moet koppelen met een statief heb ik wel een idee over, ik denk dat je eer gewoon een stuk pijp verticaal aan moet lassen met de diameter van de pijp van het statief.[/FONT]

----------


## rinus bakker

De titel van dit topic is zoiets als:
Handkarren als vrachtauto?

Appel als peren..!?
kippen als struisvogels........!?
Vogelgriep als aids...........................!?
meloenen als aardbeien...................................!?
vingernagels als darmen............................................  ............!?

Er wordt hier toch wel erg gestereopeniseerd! (= in de ruimte geluld!)
Megafoons als zangversterking?
Maglites als toneelbelichting?
Zaagsel als hersenen?

To Smint:
Wat wordt er nu eigenlijk door jou gevraagd 
en wat wordt er nu eigenlijk volgens jou in die andere topics beweerd?

En wat is volgens jou een truss?
En wat is een steigerpijp?
Als je hier niet serieus op wilt ingaan gaat er wel een serieus slot op dit soort van onnadenkend geleuter.

Rinus

PS 
2 Kevin:
bedankt voor het tonen van de goede wil en de dito uitleg,
maar er zijn grenzen aan wat acceptabel is om op in te gaan.
Iemand die namelijk niet kan (of wil) lezen 
zal ook van jouw antwoord niks wijzer worden!

En ja 
ik ben inderdaad pissig om zoveel onnadenkend gezwets!

----------


## Smint

> De titel van dit topic is zoiets als:
> Handkarren als vrachtauto?
> 
> Appel als peren..!?
> kippen als struisvogels........!?
> Vogelgriep als aids...........................!?
> meloenen als aardbeien...................................!?
> vingernagels als darmen............................................  ............!?
> 
> ...



Ach doe der dan maar lekker een slotje van een modje op als je het zo graag wil. Ik was gewoon benieuwd of het word gedaan door mensen en er problemen mee waren geweest, ik dacht dat een forum voor zulke vragen was maarja zal wel aan mij liggen in ieder geval bedankt voor je info waar ik dus NIKS aan heb je had het ook wat normaler kunnen zeggen ! 

En als je het niet sluit zal ik de vragen zo goed mogelijk beantwoorden die in jou bericht staan.

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik denk dat ik wel begrijp waar om jij een steigerpijp wil gebruiken als truss, althans ik neem aan dat dit is om de reden dat een steigerpijp goedkoper is als een truss.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]En om hem aan een statief te koppelen moet volgens mijn niet zo moeilijk zijn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Maar een steigerpijp is niet gemaakt voor dat doel, zeker zijn de koppelingen niet gemaakt al zullen ze evt horizontaal gebruikt worden om te belasten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Ook moet je er rekening mee houden dat een steiger pijp denk ik zwaarder is dan een truss dat houd dan in dat je sneller aan het kantelpunt zit van je statief.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Meden om deze reden en dat de koppeling niet hier voor gemaakt is denk ik dat je het beter niet toe kan passen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Je moet er niet aan denken wat er gaat gebeuren als de steigerpijp met verlichting op het publiek terecht komt, ik denk dat geen een WA bedrijfsverzekering dit ongeval zal dekken en dat je de rest van je leven met de kosten komt te zitten van het ongeval.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Meden ook dat de je misschien wel voor de rechter moet verschijnen wegens dood door schuld of poging tot doodslag.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Tevens ben ik van mening dat het er niet echt professioneel uit ziet.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik denk dat je beter kan gaan voor een goed uitgedokterd truss-systeem.[/FONT]

----------


## Banned

uit dit topic blijkt dat er wel degelijk amateurs hier aanwezig zijn . Daarvoor geen reden om deze jongen af te zeiken over zijn vraagstelling.

Hij heeft gewoon een idee om een constructie te maken van steigerpijp met 2 statieven.

Hij vraagt of dit kan.

Antwoord is simpel weg NEE !

Op zich zou je het wel kunnen gebruiken voor oa ledbuizen of andere lichte produkten maar een lichtinstrallatie eraan ophangen is niet verantwoordelijk.

Als er anderen zijn die dit gebruiken wil niet zeggen dat het veilig is en dat jij dat dan ook zou kunnen.

ik zou die verantwoording niet oip me nemen.

Spaar gewoon lekker door voor een leuke constructie die bij de diverse dealers wordt aangeboden.

Maar wil je zo'n 45 kilo ophangen is het aan te raden om met een truss systeem te werken met 2 goede takelstatieven.

Het kost een paar centen OK maar dan heb je in ieder geval wel iets veiligs en waar je mee voor de dag kunt komen wat verantwoord is.

Ik zou er niet aan beginnen !

Ik zou zeggen sparen en iets degelijks kopen ( er zijn al leuke systeempjes bij de budget merken waar je mee kunt beginnen )

----------


## rinus bakker

Een truss is en liggerconstructie om een redelijk forse last te dragen,
een steigerpijp is een buisligger die ook een (veel beperktere) last kan dragen.
Maar dat had meneer Smint ook wel ergens anders op het forum kunnen lezen.
Een lammetje is vee en een koe is ook vee.
Maar daarom is een lammetje nog geen koe.
Vat je hem?

Als meneer Smint nou gewoon zoals iedereen zo langzamerhand zou moeten kunnen weten, 
eerst eens gaat vertellen hoe ver zijn statieven uit elkaar komen te staan en wat hij van plan is daartussen op te gaan hangen,
dan had ie vast wel een normaal antwoord kunnen verwachten.

Maar de wijsneus die je nu meent uit te moeten hangen hoeft bij mij niet meer op een normaal antwoord te rekenen.
Dat toontje is iets wat je je alleen kunt aanmeten als je dat ook waar kunt maken. En dat kun je dus helemaal niet, met je interessant-praat.

Ik hoop dat anderen je zullen willen helpen. 
Bij mij zit je voorlopig even helemaal verkeerd meneer Smint. 
Smint, bezint eer ge begint! Dat heb je vast wel eens eerder gehoord.

Geen slot hoor. 
Da's teveel eer voor die meneer.

----------


## Smint

Hallo

Nou inieder geval bedankt voor de info van de mensen die een "normaal" bericht acheterlieten in het forum en ik denk dat ik dit idee maar niet ga toepassen maar het leek mee wel goedkoop en sterk. Maar dan heb ik nog  een vraag waarom truss zo duur is want het is gewoon een stuk metaal/ alluminium ?? of zie ik dat Totaal verkeerd ? :Confused:  

Alvast bedankt

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp opgeschoond.
Heb je wat over dit onderwerp te melden, dat kan.

Heb je last van andere zaken, laat dat fijn buiten het forum.

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Dat ligt denk ik aan de prijs van het aluminium en de verwerking daar van (het lassen wat speciaal lasapparatuur vereist).
Ook een wind-up statief is wat duurder dan een normaal statief.
Ik denk dat deze truss wel aan je eisen kan voldoen http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...s-hl70151.html, gewoon even doorsparen denk ik.
Misschien eerst met statieven met t-bar gaan werken en later als je er geld voor heb een goed systeem aankopen, Keulen is ook niet op een dag gebouwd.[/FONT]

----------


## Baszza91

Of je koopt eerst 2 goede wind-ups met een t-bar erop. En als je later geld voor echt truss heb dan kan je gewoon truss-adaptor kopen en die op jouw wind-up zetten met echt truss.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------


## S500D

Ik denk ook dat je beter effe door kunt sparen en eigenlijk om 2 redenen:

1:Stijger pijp is natuurlijk relatief zwaar
2:ik vind het er persoonlijk niet mooi uitzien.

Ook is het zo dat trus er mooier uitziet maar ook dat je je kabels er mooi in weg kunt werken waardoor het geheel er netter uit komt te zien, en dat ziet de klant ook.

Gr ron.

----------


## gilly

Beste smint,

In mijn beginjaren heb ik ook met stijgerpijp gewerkt en daar een "laddertruss" van gelast. zag er toedertijd best wel profi uit maar daar komen de nadelen.

1: Het is gewoon zwaar!!! In het begin denk je nog ,Ach wat maken die extra kilotjes nu echt uit, Maar na 5 keer draaien heb je het wel gehad.

2:Als je het gewicht nu optelt bij de hoeveelheid apparatuur wat je er inhangt kom je al snel tot de conclusie dat het geheel veel te zwaar wordt voor menig statief.

3Voor dat gewicht wordt het al snel instabiel en KAN de boel omvallen (denk nog steeds aan die vele kilo´s)

4:Als het omvalt kunnen er gewonden, en als het even tegenzit doden vallen, denk ook aan jezelf en daarna aan de vele euros die voor je op de grond te pletter vallen.

Ik heb in de jaren dat ik het gebruikt heb gewoon ontzettend veel geluk gehad dat er niets gebeurd is
Ik geeft toe dat ik in de beginjaren (ik had niet veel te makken) wel erg handig was, Maar achteraf denk ik wel eens terug en vraag ik me zelf wel eens af, 
Was het verantwoord. daar kan ik alleen maar nee op antwoorden.

dus conclusie spaar lekker door koop een truss instalatie met goeie statieven, het is duur maar veiligheid voor alles lijkt me..


gr Gilbert

----------


## Baszza91

Zozo :EEK!:   jij had uw eigen truss gemaakt. Laat mij behoorlijk lastig lassen (ik kan zelf lassen maar ik denk dat truss lassen wel erug moeilijk is :Big Grin:  ). Vraagje (oftopic) die truss had u daar ook van die diogenalen (?)(schrijf ik het goed) in of niet?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Zozo jij had uw eigen truss gemaakt. Laat mij behoorlijk lastig lassen (ik kan zelf lassen maar ik denk dat truss lassen wel erug moeilijk is ). Vraagje (oftopic) die truss had u daar ook van die diogenalen (?)(schrijf ik het goed) in of niet?
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



Zonder Diagonalen is het geen truss :Big Grin:  

Even ontopic:
Ik denk dat je gewoon moet doorsparen.
Kijk anders naar het 'laddertruss'

Greetz,
Mark

----------


## Smint

Bedankt voor de info en ik ga maar gewoon doorsparen  :Cool:  Maareh is ladder truss dan wel een goed idee om over 4 meter te bruggen en er 4 cx-2s 1 strobo 4 parren en 2 muschrooms aan te hangen ??

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Bedankt voor de info en ik ga maar gewoon doorsparen  Maareh is ladder truss dan wel een goed idee om over 4 meter te bruggen en er 4 cx-2s 1 strobo 4 parren en 2 muschrooms aan te hangen ??



Dat kan, laddertruss kan gewoonlijk een paar 100 kg aan.
Maar wat wel het belangrijke is: statieven. die moeten ook 80 kg kunnen hebben. 
Je kan ook gewoon doorsparen voor een Admiral bruggetje of zo.
Kan je allemaal vinden in de J&H Shop.

Greetz,
Mark

----------


## Smint

Als ik dit statief gebruik en 4 meter laddertruss en dan die 4cx-2's 1 strobo 2 muschrooms en 4 parren er aan hang. dat moet toch kunnen ? of is dat teveel voor die statieven ?
*Showtec LS-35 Licht statief*

Art.Code HL70106
[LIST][*]Max. Load: 60kg[*]Max. height: 3,46m.[*]Leg length: 1,47m.[*]Max. distance between legs: 1,62m.[/LIST]

----------


## rinus bakker

Je zou misschien de moeite kunnen nemen om zelf even die spullen van je te wegen.
Er staat vast nog wel ergens een weegschaal in huis..............

----------


## davinci

> Je zou misschien de moeite kunnen nemen om zelf even die spullen van je te wegen.
> Er staat vast nog wel ergens een weegschaal in huis..............



En nu dit weer. betekend het tegenwoordig dat je als mod iedereen die wat vraagt (waar jij zogenaamd alle antwoorden op hebt) lekker af kan zeiken? belachelijk. :Mad:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

nou nou.
Ik moet toegeven dat Rinus een beetje ver gaat, maar goede antwoorden kan hij ook geven!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Veder, ik zou graag willen weten wat meneer Smint heeft gekozen!

----------


## Outline

Denk dat Rinus dat andere Topicje over Steigerpijp nog dwars zat...

Verder weet ik vrijwel zeker dat de dimmer er eerder was. Toen de mogelijkheden eenmaal duidelijk waren, werd het pas interessant om ze van afstand te bedienen.. Hence: De Lichttafel!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Verder weet ik vrijwel zeker dat de dimmer er eerder was. Toen de mogelijkheden eenmaal duidelijk waren, werd het pas interessant om ze van afstand te bedienen.. Hence: De Lichttafel!



dank u wel :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> Denk dat Rinus dat andere Topicje over Steigerpijp nog dwars zat...



Dat is juist gedacht! Dank je voor de behulpzaamheid.

----------


## Outline

En daarbij vind ik eerlijk gezegd wel dat je gelijk hebt in je weegschaal-reactie. Een beetje zelfwerkzaamheid mag wel! Er staat er ergens op het forum nog een die zo ongeveer verzocht of de medefora zijn huiswerk wilden doen! Meedenken: OK. Maar je zal zelf ook wat moeten doen en uitvinden! Anders kom je nooit op het niveau van de 'grote' jongens. Die krijgen het ook niet allemaal aangereikt...

@Rinus: hoe is het eigenlijk afgelopen met die cirkel uit Ysselstein? Heb er niks meer over gehoord of gelezen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> ... hoe is het eigenlijk afgelopen met die cirkel uit Ysselstein? Heb er niks meer over gehoord of gelezen.



Dit is netjes betaald door de verzekering. 
Dus: over en uit.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Vind persoonlijk de opmerking over de weegschaal NIET te ver gaan. Zeg nu zelf eens,. weet iedereen PRECIES wat er aan zijn of haar truss komt te hangen en wat het geheel weegt ?
Houdt een ieder dan ook rekening met de extra krachten die er op de bewuste truss en de daaronderstaande takelstatieven staan (bekabeling etc etc... ) 

Iedereen heeft het er wel makkelijk over, maar juist het overzien en er per ongeluk overheen kijken, gebeurt nog steeds maar al te vaak.....

----------


## dirtymike

om rinus z'n post even te verdijdelijken:


steigerpijp.......= steigerpijp

truss..............=trus


antwoord........= NEE

----------


## renevanh

En heel oud topic = met rust laten.

Overigens hangt hier in het jongerencentrum alle licht aan een rechthoek van stijgerpijp (4x2m). De hoeken zijn met hoekstukjes verbonden en het geheel hangt aan 4 kettingen.
Volgens mij gaan we met de spullen die eraan hangen ruim over de veilige grens (ik heb het niet opgehangen en ben nu druk bezig met truss), maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het niet kan.
Horizontale koppelpunten in stijgerpijpen lijkt mij persoonlijk een slecht idee, liever één stuk tussen je statieven (extra statief in het midden?).

René

----------


## KoenB

Om dan toch maar een poging te doen om nog iets nuttigs ervan op te steken. Hebben de mensen die hier al gereplyd hebben soms een belastingslijstje, met momenten, scheurkrachten, inertie momenten, buigmomenten van 48 en 50mm stalen en aluminium buis, en dan liefst nog voor verschillende samenstellingen en verschillende wanddiktes?
En ja ik vraag dit vrij los van de oorspronkelijke vraag. Ik heb hier zelf zo een richtlijstje voor die keren wanneer ik wel wat ophang aan buizen, oa ook voor het pipe&drape systeem. Maar er zijn zoveel verschillende types&alloys.

----------


## renevanh

De enige richtlijn die ik voor het jongerencentrum heb is:
Huidige situatie = meer dan genoeg  :Big Grin: 

Overigens vraag ik me af of je die belastinglijstjes voor stijgerpijp makkelijk gaat vinden, want het is niet bedoelt om iets aan te hangen, geen (zware) licht/geluid apparatuur en zeker niet boven mensen.

René

----------


## KoenB

> De enige richtlijn die ik voor het jongerencentrum heb is:
> Huidige situatie = meer dan genoeg 
> 
> Overigens vraag ik me af of je die belastinglijstjes voor stijgerpijp makkelijk gaat vinden, want het is niet bedoelt om iets aan te hangen, geen (zware) licht/geluid apparatuur en zeker niet boven mensen.
> 
> René



En wil je dan geen idee hebben of je in de veiligheidsmarge zit of in het veilig werkingsgebied?
Waarom zou je zo'n lijsten niet vinden? Misschien niet in de vorm zoals jij ze inbeeld maar misschien wel met inertiemomenten enzo, zoals de fabrikant van stalen/alu buizen ze levert aan de verwerkers. Buizen worden in meerdere sectors (verwerkingsectors) gebruikt, en ik zou dan als ing. wel graag weten wat ik er mee kan aanvangen, wat de samenstelling ervan is en wat de krachtwerking is van die dingen.

----------


## jens

een steigerpijp moet voldoen aan de NEN-EN 39

dat is wat ik weet en je moet maar zelf uitzoeken wat dat inhoudt  :Wink: 
want ik ken het niet direckt vinden

ik ben dan wel een bouwvakker  maar gebruik gewoon truss en geen steigerpijp.... 

ik heb geen getallen wat je aan een pijp mag hangen als je hem horizontaal legt....aleen als je er dus een steiger constructie van maakt (vloerbelasting)

maar hij zal door ze eigen gewicht zichtbaar gaan doorhangen...wat al geen porem is voor een show vind ik

----------


## renevanh

> maar hij zal door ze eigen gewicht zichtbaar gaan doorhangen...wat al geen porem is voor een show vind ik



Ik heb gisteren nog even gekeken in het jongerencentrum, en zelfs de stukken van 4 meter (waar dan 4x par, 1x strobo, 1x multi -> shuko bar, 1x draaiende spiegelbol en op de hoeken nog twee moonflowers aanhangen) buigen niet door. Aan de andere kant hangt een ander effect ipv de spiegelbol, maar ook daar (ondanks de nodige bekabeling) geen doorhangen. Eerlijk gezegd vond ik dit opmerkelijk :P
Ook de korte zijden (4x par en 1x derby) hing niet door. Misschien is het toch steviger (en veiliger) dan ik dacht.  :Cool: 

René

----------


## DJ eac

Waarom zou een steigerpijp het niet houden. Je kunt toch ook veilig over een steigerlopen dus waarom zou z`n pijp geen 50kg houden en over de koppelingen die zijn er ook wel voor horizontaal.

----------


## jens

een steiger is een constructie opzich....

dus dat heeft niks te maken met een enkele pijp van staal met een diameter van 51 mm die je van links naar rechts hangt.

als ik een steigerpijp neem van 6 meter die ik op 2 poten zet  dan weet ik wel zeker dat deze pijp doorhangt....(alles zal doorhangen door het eigen gewicht, aleen is dat niet altijd zichtbaar) maar bij een stijgerpijp kan ik je vertellen dat je dat wel kan zien....

verder geloof ik best dat je het een en ander er aan kan ophangen ...de pijp zal echt niet breken als je hem met 50 kilo belast...

maja waarom neem je dan geen balk van hout ....71x171 mm is ook tot een 5,40 m te krijgen.....ken je gewoon met een schroef je lampen vastzetten scheelt ook weer een partij trussklemmen die breekt ook niet als je er 50 kilo aan hangt....

tja en zo zijn er nog 1000 mogelijk heden waarvan er best 500 zullen zijn die prima voldoen in de praktijk...

maar in vele van die gevallen zijn er geen mensen die garant willen staan voor jouw constructie en ben je zelf de lul als het misgaat....wil je dat risico lopen ...prima kom je denk ik toch snel hiero in de catogorie prutsers terecht...ben je iemend die voor safe gaat dan koop je een knappe truss en zorg je dat het allemaal goed in elkaar zit. 

verder zie ik ook  wel vaker in jongerencentra's een (steiger)pijp aan het dak

zelfs in de wat grotere poppodia's kom je dat tegen... het verschil is dan wel dat z'n pijp wat meer bevestigings punten heeft dan  een 6 meter overspanning het gaat dan wel weer over een vaste instalatie...mischien dat op dat gebied de regels weer anders gelden dan met een tijdelijke constructie????

ach jah een heel verhaal ,en ik vind het ook een grijs gebied...maar ondanks dat zou ik voor het zekere gaan en niet het onzekere...koop gewoon fatsoenijk spul.....

MVG jens

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> verder zie ik ook wel vaker in jongerencentra's een (steiger)pijp aan het dak
> 
> zelfs in de wat grotere poppodia's kom je dat tegen... het verschil is dan wel dat z'n pijp wat meer bevestigings punten heeft dan een 6 meter overspanning het gaat dan wel weer over een vaste instalatie...mischien dat op dat gebied de regels weer anders gelden dan met een tijdelijke constructie????



Tja, daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar, want kijk eens naar het grid in een (klein) theater... Zijn in principe ook maar een aantal stijgerpijpen die met dunne draadeinden in het plafond geschroefd worden...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## vasco

> Waarom zou een steigerpijp het niet houden. Je kunt toch ook veilig over een steigerlopen dus waarom zou z`n pijp geen 50kg houden en over de koppelingen die zijn er ook wel voor horizontaal.



Omdat een stijger niet uit één stijgerpijp bestaat maar een complete constructie is van staanders, liggers en kruisverbindingen i.v.m. de veiligheid  :Confused:

----------


## DJ3 Productions

Steigerpijp kan op zich even veilig zijn als de dure truss of wat dan ook, bezin gewoon voor je begint... heb jarenlang met zelf gefabriceerde wind-up's bruggen en statieven gewerkt, tot overspanningen van 6 meter. In een materialen handboek kan je alle gegevens vinden over je gekochte materialen, gewicht per meter, traagheidsmomenten,...en zoveel meer... Even berekenen en een veiligheidsfactor toepassen, als je dit kan aantonen aan een verzekeringsmaatschappij (als je natuurlijk een beroepsverzekering hebt afsluit... moet je zeker doen) zal je geen problemen hebben als er iets misloopt. Ondertussen gebruik ik mijn zelf gefabriceerde toestanden al lang niet meer, en ben ik overgeschakeld naar VMB liften, eurotruss en verlinde takels... Men kan met het dure materiaal even gevaarlijke dingen doen en ik heb zelfs de indruk dat er "profs" zijn die met professioneel materiaal denken dat er niets kan misgaan...

Wat mij ook nog is opgevallen, toen ik laatstleden een kabel in een van mijn TE076 liften moest vervangen, dat de constructie toch niet overal even doordacht is... bv. een zware bout kaliber M8 of M10 die maar met een 2 tal omwentelingen in de draad vast zit...heb ik toch wel mijn bedenkingen bij, dan voel je je veilig met je VMB liftjes...

Dusja de toepassing bepaalt voor mij de keuze van het materiaal...

----------


## rinus bakker

Dit topic is aan het verzanden in een behoorlijke reeks langs elkaar heen pratende bijdrages.
Waar gaat dit nou helemaal nog over.
Elke denkbare ligger heeft zijn eigen materiaal 
en zijn eigen sterkte eigenschappen....
Daarom zijn er ook prima toelaatbare belastbaarheden te berekenen op een 1 2 3 of 5 m buis,
Van alu, staal of van plexiglas van mijn part... 

Maar daar gaat het hier al lang niet meer over.

----------


## moderator

Stijgerbuis....op de bouwbeurs de stand van Nederlandse vereniging voor Steigerbouwers voorzien van een aantal lichtpuntjes.

----------


## Jamm

Vooralsnog is dat een steiger, opgebouwd uit steigerbuizen. 
NB: Duidelijk te zien is dat er iig niet horizontaal gekoppeld wordt. 

Groeten!!

----------

